# OHIP Coverage



## jung5290 (May 11, 2013)

Hello, I was wondering if someone can help me out with my question regarding OHIP coverage. I came to Korea on Sep.10th/2012 to visit my family in Korea. I was visiting my family and was originally planning to go back by end of 2012. But, my grandpa passed away in December and my mom was ill so I stayed in Korea until now. I left my car, driver's license, credit card, bank account, internet account etc. so I am clearly not a non-resident because my purpose of trip was to visit family and never meant to live permanently in Korea. I filed my income tax of 2012 as a Ontario resident and I paid tax in 2012 until February ( I resigned from my full-time position in end of February 2012. My health card will be expired on May 22, 2013 ( in about 2 weeks) and I have to renew my health card and I am worried if I have to start from scratch since I stayed more than 212 days out of Canada. Will I have to wait for 3 months in order to have my coverage? I found out that I could be out of Ontario for more than 212 days for any reason but I should have let the Ministry know before I leave and get approval, but as I mentioned I was not planning to stay in Korea for this long so I couldn't report Ministry about my absence. 

Note: I never left Ontario even a day from 2004 until I left for Korea in 2012

Can someone tell me whether i would be subjected to a 3 month waiting period and start from scratch for my OHIP coverage? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I believe you will need to re-apply for OHIP and endure the 3 month waiting period.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You need to wait 3 months. I had to do the same when I returned from the UK.


----------

